# Nhandu chromatus temperament ?



## The snake (Nov 24, 2009)

anyone got any information on theis T's temparment ?


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

very skittish :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah they are fairly aggressive and flick well mine did when I had one never refused food though even right up to her molt.

Don't let that put you off though they are a great spider as with other Nhandu sp's.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

they pretty skittish mine have never tryed biting but will flick


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I love this species, one of my fav. I've found them to be very skittish and will generally leg it. They don't tend to bite and I've never had one thats flicked hairs. Awesome T!:2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> image


:no1:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

A temperament very similar to a genic.

I found a very apt phrasing on the tinternet that describes chromatus and genics exactly.





> Everything falls into one of two categories with them.
> 
> 1. You are food and since you're in my cage you need to die.
> 
> 2. You are not food and since your in my cage you need to die.








.


----------



## joseguervo (Nov 15, 2010)

My female nandhu chromatus is very sweet. If you can catch her in a good mood, with no surprises, she'll let you take her out. Alot of the time I take the lid off and she climbs right out onto my hand. But if you catch her by surprise, likely she will run and hide, flicking hairs all the way. When I catch her off guard she tends to be pretty defencive and wont hesitate to bite and when bothered quite a hair flicker!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

aggressive is what Id call them, Ive had 4 and each one has been the same. I had one think it was an OBT 
If you want a response from a tarantula without going into the more advanced species I'd say this is the one to get. Attractive things too.


----------



## Sublios_Pixelus (Dec 13, 2008)

my female is very skittish and will run when disturbed but thankfully does not kick at all, my male is not as skittish but will kick hairs somewhat readily

would not call either aggressive mind


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

My adult male is quite skittish and has only once showed any threat pose to which he tagged the tongues I was using to feed him with. I think they're a very nice spider and mine certainly likes it a bit more humid than most. Nice display spider too.


----------

